

FT: Facebook sues German StudiVZ - pmjordan
http://d2cft.volantis.net/d2c/0.0?feed-article-id=8cd4ebbe-551f-11dd-ae9c-000077b07658
I wonder if that's all there is to this; I find it hard to believe that StudiVZ actually copied directly from Facebook. Maybe they did in the early days, but I'd have thought that at the very latest the due diligence before acquisition would have found any such cases.<p>If they have any success with this because the site is "similar" then that would set a precedent for about a gazillion other websites.
======
bosshog
Hysterical.

The Samwer brothers funded StudiVz and sold it for > 85 million Euros.

With the proceeds of the sale, they then invested in Facebook.

Facebook then sues StudiVz.

What about the Chinese and Russian clones?

~~~
vaksel
well its not like Facebook has any innovative technology...does it?

------
tx
This is pathetic. How about these two? <http://www.aol.com>
<http://www.yahoo.com>

Or these two? <http://live.com> <http://ask.com>

When there isn't any technology behind your "look and feel", then "look and
feel" is the only thing you've got to protect.

... and this is happening after Facebook itself admitted and settled on
charges of code (!) theft.

------
pmjordan
I wonder if that's all there is to this; I find it hard to believe that
StudiVZ actually copied directly from Facebook. Maybe they did in the early
days, but I'd have thought that at the very latest the due diligence before
acquisition would have found any such cases.

If they have any success with this because the site is "similar" then that
would set a precedent for about a gazillion other websites.

~~~
malekov
The thing is StudiVZ is EXACTLY as Facebook...

~~~
lpgauth
Yeah, the first time I saw studiVZ the only difference seemed to be the css
changed from blue to red...

------
fbailey
on what basis could they sue in a US court, Studi VZ is not active in the US

